# Super Important Question About Battery Before I Buy



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, so I'm a longtime custom ROM user on the Droid X and the Galaxy S3. The one thing I definitely know is that when you flash an AOSP ROM instead of the stock Blur/Touchwiz, there is a decrease in battery life.

What I am wondering about is because the Moto X is so close to stock Android out of the box, do custom ROMs like CM and AOKP have the same battery life as stock, or does this problem persist? Thanks.


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

I think the battery has a lot to do with the way they custom designed the processor to be really efficient so I don't expect roms to decrease battery life. Can't give you a solid answer though because I just ordered my Dev edition


----------



## RMcCall (Jun 9, 2011)

Switched from a s3 which I had running aokp and cm. Moto x battery lasts way longer.

Sent from my Moto X


----------

